# can mouses kill doves



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

my doves are in a big cage outside but there are mice outside too can mice kill doves,what about moles or voles(dont know which one is the right way of spelling it)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Mice won't attack birds, if that's what you mean. Birds can get sick, though, if their feed or water is contaminated by mouse droppings or urine. It could cause Paratyphoid (Salmonellosis). The presence of mice does not automatically mean that pigeons/doves will get sick, but it is not good for the mice to be able to get into the cage(s).

Voles and Moles are two different things. Voles are mouse-like and small. Moles burrow into earth and under lawns and are not a threat to pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have heard of mice munching on nesting or roosting pigeon's feet at night.. they can and will munch on babies.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The larger mice and rats may attack them while they sleep. The big problem is with the babies. They will kill the squabs and eat out their crop and/or back.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The larger mice and rats may attack them while they sleep. The big problem is with the babies. They will kill the squabs and eat out their crop and/or back.


YES very true it has happened to me i have lost baby birds with there crop eaten. and rat or mice urine can be very harmful to pigeons, dogs, and even humans. I heard about people dying eating fruits contaminated by rat urine or rat bites in fruits or veggies they have bad bacterias.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> I have heard of mice munching on nesting or roosting pigeon's feet at night.. they can and will munch on babies.


Yes they will. I've known of that to happen.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I would guess mice would be just as annoying as mosquitos in some respects ....imagine trying to sleep while they are running rampant around the nest bowls and perches , it's well documented they transmit disaese / sickness if the birds mistake their droppings as seed and injest them as does often happen .


----------

